# wanted tip ups



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

hey i am looking for any old tip ups that you may not use or just want to get rid of them let me know thanks :sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cripes - You can get great new tip-ups for under $10 these days! Do you need old ones for a school project or what?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Nick I think we even got some cheaper than that at Walmart in Jamestown.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah. That was in March. *The *time to be buying ice fishing stuff, because it is all 75% off.

You can find really good tipups for cheap in about any sporting good section, or outdoors store. Add some nylon line, a few leaders and hooks and you are set for pike, or just spool up some Fireline or mono and try for perch/walleye.


----------



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

hey i need some old tip ups cause we are taking them apart and the shop class will be making new ones


----------

